# What's New in Lightroom CC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

```
Adobe has posted some videos showcasing the new features in Adobe Lightroom CC. You can also view the free webinars being put on by Scott Kelby all day today. <a href="http://kelbyone.com/blog/secret1" target="_blank">See the webinars here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Hidden Gems in Lightroom CC</strong></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/1GZErV1m1uQ" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>There are a lot more videos after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>High Dynamic Range Imaging within Lightroom CC</strong></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7x_hJF6YJdg" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Improved Slideshows in Lightroom CC</strong></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/LoMPDc_11cQ" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Panorama Merge within Lightroom CC</strong></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qy_HDGx3nWs" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Facial Recognition in Lightroom CC</strong></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/45_zCZnqmqU" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Intel478 (Apr 21, 2015)

I particularly like the combination of the new HDR panorama features. The advanced masking is something I rarely use.

Why did they not put a filter bar for the folder tree just like the new filter bar for collections?

What I'm still hoping for is a feature to let visitors of the website generated by Lightroom to return ratings/views to the catalogue as well as tagging people in public event photos.


----------



## Diko (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome! Finally. Currently fighting Redistributable Package missing issue (again) :-(


EDIT: installed and working. Very nice!


----------



## emko (Apr 21, 2015)

ok used the face scanning feature it does not add a keyword of the name of the person so how do i filter my catalog with someones name?


----------



## Birding (Apr 21, 2015)

GPU support confirmed!

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html

It seems like it only accelerates the develop module, and only in the main window.
Only uses one of the graphics cards (if you have two), and requires at least mavericks 10.9 (if you are OS X)

we'll see if this speeds things up a bit...


----------



## emko (Apr 21, 2015)

image loading performance sucks compared to 5.7, zoom in wait 2-5 seconds for it to load zoom out another wait for the loading compared to 5.7 where the image would load once and would zoom in and out instant.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool. Just ordered my LR6 copy and I'll love to test the CPU VS GPUS loading speeds. That is the biggest feature I'm looking forward to.


----------



## emko (Apr 22, 2015)

i guess i am not the only one with the poor performance on LR6 https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1823047


----------



## Omar H (Apr 22, 2015)

I have not spent much time on this, but, it doesn't seem I'll get upgraded to the new version, as I'm on the 9.99 monthly fee? I thought I was getting ALL upgrades, maybe I have not fiddled enough with it...


----------



## Birding (Apr 22, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> Cool. Just ordered my LR6 copy and I'll love to test the CPU VS GPUS loading speeds. That is the biggest feature I'm looking forward to.



So far I'm quite disappointed, on a MacPro (4 core, D500s) OS X 10.10.3, both the sliders and adjustment brush feel more responsive with the GPU acceleration turned OFF. Hopefully, you have better luck with your setup... 

UPDATE: I'm seeing the above difference with an image that is already heavily adjusted, with a lot of adjustment brush use and masking. When editing a fresh CR2 file, the image update seems a bit faster with the GPU acceleration ON and the sliders and adjustment brush are fairly responsive...hmmm ???


----------



## Omar H (Apr 22, 2015)

Omar H said:


> I have not spent much time on this, but, it doesn't seem I'll get upgraded to the new version, as I'm on the 9.99 monthly fee? I thought I was getting ALL upgrades, maybe I have not fiddled enough with it...



Nope! I already upgraded... Sorry about the post...


----------



## Zv (Apr 22, 2015)

emko said:


> image loading performance sucks compared to 5.7, zoom in wait 2-5 seconds for it to load zoom out another wait for the loading compared to 5.7 where the image would load once and would zoom in and out instant.



You need to turn the image preview setting to Auto in the Catalog settings. She mentions that if you are using a high res screen it will be slower.


----------



## emko (Apr 22, 2015)

Zv said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > image loading performance sucks compared to 5.7, zoom in wait 2-5 seconds for it to load zoom out another wait for the loading compared to 5.7 where the image would load once and would zoom in and out instant.
> ...



no you don't if you want to have higher resolution you can if your display can show it it will be good. Mine was set same as what it was in 5.7 i did try it with auto made no difference LR6 is slow with or without GPU.

LR6 is slow with or without GPU acceleration though GPU does make panning more smooth it still shows a blurry image every time you pan a bit.

I will use 5.7 for now 6 is just slow


----------



## Bengt Nyman (Apr 22, 2015)

Adobe is unable to deliver the freestanding Lightroom 6. I have purchased it and paid for it but Adobe can not give me a download link. There simply isn't one yet.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

emko said:


> i guess i am not the only one with the poor performance on LR6



No, that link makes you two 

After installing and being ready for a disappointment because the new features don't appeal to me, I have to say LR6 is way, way, *way* faster than LR5 for me in Library and Develop (but probably I had an unlucky config for LR5 and vice versa for LR6, it's a 4gb dual-core 2ghz laptop with midrange dedicated gpu). I can still hardly believe it they managed to crank that speedup out of it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 22, 2015)

Birding said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. Just ordered my LR6 copy and I'll love to test the CPU VS GPUS loading speeds. That is the biggest feature I'm looking forward to.
> ...


I'm very happy with this upgrade. Renders especially at 1:1 are improved in my machine. I'm only using a single 770gtx card and even before LR6, it was very swift in LR4 but now it's instant.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 22, 2015)

So far so good. I do think it is moving a hair slower for me at the moment, but who know what all is running behind the scenes in making the transition.

I put together my own video tutorial on the HDR mode:

http://bit.ly/1II0Xlg (less than 5 minutes long)

The killer feature for those that are working with space or computing power constraints is that it produces a DNG file that is a little more than a QUARTER the size of the standard .TIF file produced by the same processes in Photoshop.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 22, 2015)

.
Most of what their touting doesn't interest me. So, I decided to try it on the laptop instead of my primary desktop machine. (Five-year-old Acer Aspire 4820TG with Win 7 and 4G RAM (DDR3), i5 chip and ATI Radeon HD 5650 card.

It took about three hours to get a working version. Downloaded/installed and uninstalled three times. Signed in and out of CC several times. Finally, it loaded and began working. Despite the GPU meeting standards for use, it will not use it so I couldn't test any differences with that. Overall, I don't see any difference in speed for any functions.

The only function that really interests me is the ability to brush out changes made by radial and gradient filters. That seems like a very useful addition, but since I've found other ways to do that over the years, I'm going to stick with 5.7 on my desktop. It's fast enough and any speed increase from the GPU acceleration would seem negligible. I've also given up on HDR over the years, but if I get back into it at all, I'll consider upgrading since that function seems to work well and has great advantage by delivering a DNG file.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 22, 2015)

emko said:


> ok used the face scanning feature it does not add a keyword of the name of the person so how do i filter my catalog with someones name?



It does add a keyword. In fact, it allows you to target the keyword wherever you want (I created a parent keyword called "people" for this targeting). Note that it doesn't create the keyword until you confirm the name, which is a good thing.


----------



## twagn (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's pano merge. 10 shot handheld jpg's. I wasn't really that exact in over lapping


[url=https://flic.kr/p/sdWvJN][IMG]...r.com/5342/17211710006_af89b5c937_k.jpg[/IMG]James Reed WA by tmwag, on Flickr/ftp]


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

twagn said:


> Here's pano merge. 10 shot handheld jpg's. I wasn't really that exact in over lapping



No doubt we'll see the net flooded with panos from now on  ... but the in-LR hdr and pano functionality is very basic convenience and nothing to write home about - you could/can do the same with 3rd party tools, even free 
ones, before. My guess is that this is just the first release and they'll keep working on hdr/pano in LR CC.

Let's hope we'll see a bugfix for my personal #1 LR bug: You cannot heal-fill the white borders on panos or perspective-corrected shots, and with the same stupid logic are forced to crop the edges rotated shots.


----------



## twagn (Apr 23, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > Here's pano merge. 10 shot handheld jpg's. I wasn't really that exact in over lapping
> ...



I do realize there are a multitude of pano editing software but this is so simple and effective. Just because you can stitch shots together so easily ....you still have to make a compelling image. This was just an example


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2015)

twagn said:


> I do realize there are a multitude of pano editing software but this is so simple and effective. Just because you can stitch shots together so easily ....



That's the "convenience" part. But try something with movement in it ("ghosting") and the thing is bound to fall apart. Never mind the total lack of controls except a few projection modes that will have problems for anything except a small row like in your sample ("Mom, I made a pano with my mobile! I even have my own watermark!" :->). Try AutoPano for comparison where Adobe is probably heading, long way to go.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > Here's pano merge. 10 shot handheld jpg's. I wasn't really that exact in over lapping
> ...



I do like that LR now makes it easier to do HDR panos. Having to do HDRs outside of LR and then merging them in PS was a pain. And if you wanted to adjust stuff in LR, you'd have to start the whole process from scratch.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 23, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > I do realize there are a multitude of pano editing software but this is so simple and effective. Just because you can stitch shots together so easily ....
> ...



The good news is that they've provide my three most commonly used projections - cylindrical, rectilinear and equirectangular (though they call it something weird).


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 24, 2015)

How does LR 6/CC handle plugins? I have DXO and some other plugins installed in 5.x. Will they just appear and work in 6 or do I need to re install them all?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Roger Jones said:


> How does LR 6/CC handle plugins? I have DXO and some other plugins installed in 5.x. Will they just appear and work in 6 or do I need to re install them all?



Everything I have installed works - LR6 doesn't have to have any api changes, so some plugins might complain about a non-supported version, but no reason not to upgrade.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 25, 2015)

My biggest issue so far is that Lightroom is moving more slowly for me. I recognize that it is running some additional processes like Face Recognition, so I am interested in how it runs after that. I've tried both with GPU acceleration on/off and it doesn't seem to make much of a difference.

There is also a bit of a bug in that you can't right click in the Library Module and apply batch presets anymore. The 500px plugin seems to have an issue, as Lightroom wants to configure it EVERY time it starts.

This is the first Lightroom upgrade that has introduced these kinds of bugs for me, so I wonder if the GPU acceleration is as compatible as it should be.


----------



## eyeland (Apr 27, 2015)

Hard to tell if it is really slower that 5 but it is deffinately NOT faster 
This on a thinkpad w530 - i7 3720QM - Quadro K2000M - 32GB ram - 1.5TB 850 EVO - Fresh win 8.1Prox64 install


----------



## wtlloyd (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmm I'm on a W530 not spec'd as high as yours and it's definitely faster in library develop and exporting. Did you turn off Optimus and OS control of GPU in your sys config setup screen? You need to specify "discrete" graphics only.


----------



## eyeland (Apr 27, 2015)

wtlloyd said:


> Hmm I'm on a W530 not spec'd as high as yours and it's definitely faster in library develop and exporting. Did you turn off Optimus and OS control of GPU in your sys config setup screen? You need to specify "discrete" graphics only.


No, I run with both Optimus and OS detection but I setup Lr to run on the discreete graphics in the Nvidia Control Panel. Will try your suggestion to see if it makes any difference.
I wish I could have several power-on modifier buttons to start the machine in a few different configurations like that..


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 28, 2015)

I've found it marginally slower than Lightroom 5. 
It's not much of an upgrade though.
I haven't found it particularily inspiring. 
The new features aren't a particularly great advance.
It would look to be a piece of software running out of ideas for new features.
It's hard to expand on its features without getting into layers.
A more sophistaced Graduated Filter would be nice some how being able to do different things in different parts of the filter.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> I've found it marginally slower than Lightroom 5.



The longer I work with LR6, the more optimizations I encounter, so it's worth really checking it out. For example applying a keyword set to 10k pix with LR5 took ages, in LR6 it's done in no time at all. And LR6 finally uses the embedded thumbnail of the cr2 files for preview, to you can start working much quicker after import.


----------

